# Taille maximale des diques durs dans un PowerMac G4 MDD



## P'tit Lu (4 Novembre 2008)

J'ai installé deux DD de 160 Go dans mon PowerMac G4 AGP MDD, sans aucun problème depuis deux ans.

Pourtant, dans le topic en tête de ce forum, il est affirmé que pour cette machine, la taille maximale des disques durs internes est de 120 Go.

J'envisage à présent d'en mettre un de 500 Go, annoncé comme compatible avec cette machine par le site Macway, qui le vend à 59,90 Euros.

Est-ce que je dois m'attendre à des problèmes ?
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé d'installer un "gros" disque dur sur un PM G4 ?


----------



## zigouiman (4 Novembre 2008)

Si tu avais bien lu, tu verrais que ce n'est pas ce qui est écrit :
G4 AGP/Digital Audio/Quicksilver=120 Go max (vieux G4)
G4 MDD=500 Go max (plus sur ce modèle)

Voiloù


----------



## P'tit Lu (4 Novembre 2008)

Je croyais avoir lu :

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*8)*    Que supporte mon PowerMac G4 a bus video AGP et a façade mirroir comme disque  dur (bus ATA 66 et 100) ?

Toutes ces machines supportent des disques de 120 Go maximum, 4 disques durs de 120 Go peuvent être monté dans ces machines car elles disposent de 4 emplacements pour disque dur (un en ata 66 et un autre en ata 100)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mais si tu me dis que c'est OK pour 500 Go, je m'en réjouis.
Et je te remercie.


----------



## zigouiman (4 Novembre 2008)

ah oui&#8230; dsl, on a pas pris le même message en référence. 

Effectivement ce qui est dit est faux, du AGP au Quicksilver c'est ATA/66 uniquement, sur le MDD, c'est ATA/100 donc plus rapide et capacité <=512 Go sur le MDD.

Par contre il n'y qu'un seul bus ATA/100 sur le MDD. Sur la carte mère tu trouvera aussi 1 bus ATA/33 et un ATA/66. Tu ne pourras donc mettre que 2 disques > 120 Go (2 connecteurs par nappe), sinon il faut une autre carte contrôleur IDE/ATA.

Même sur un vieux G4, on peut ajouter une Carte Pci Ultra Ide Udma 100/133 pour quelques dizaines d'euros et terminé la limite des 120 Go !


----------



## ntx (4 Novembre 2008)

zigouiman a dit:


> Effectivement ce qui est dit est faux, du AGP au Quicksilver c'est ATA/66 uniquement, sur le MDD, c'est ATA/100 donc plus rapide et capacité <=512 Go sur le MDD.


Exact la barrière des 128 Go est passée par les derniers Quicksilver, même si officiellement ce n'est pas annoncé. Normalement les MDD ne sont plus dans ce cas.


----------



## zigouiman (4 Novembre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Exact la barrière des 128 Go est passée par les derniers Quicksilver, même si officiellement ce n'est pas annoncé. Normalement les MDD ne sont plus dans ce cas.



en même temps, ça existait les disques >120 Go en 2001 ? 
Au fait je confirme, mon MDD dual 1,25 Ghz fait tourner sans problème un disque de 320 Go. Le disque d'origine  était un 80 Go (plutôt bruyant comme tout ce qui est d'origine dans le MDD !)


----------



## P'tit Lu (4 Novembre 2008)

zigouiman a dit:


> . Le disque d'origine  était un 80 Go (plutôt bruyant comme tout ce qui est d'origine dans le MDD !)



Le bruit des PM G4 a en effet fait couler beaucoup d'encre !

Pour pouvoir travailler dans le calme, j'ai acheté le kit de ventilos Verax deux semaines après mon Power Mac.

Ca coûtait un peu cher, mais cinq ans après, vu le nombre d"heures passées à coté de l'ordi,
je ne regrette pas cet achat ...


----------



## P'tit Lu (4 Novembre 2008)

zigouiman a dit:


> Même sur un vieux G4, on peut ajouter une Carte Pci Ultra Ide Udma 100/133 pour quelques dizaines d'euros et terminé la limite des 120 Go !



J'ai trouvé ça comme carte :

http://www.microchoix.com/lespromos...ATA_133__Raid__avec_2_nappes-Controleurs.html

Est-ce que c'est ça qu'il faut que je mette dans mon G4,
même s'ils ne mentionnent pas Mac OS ?

Et si j'ai bien compris, une fois la carte installée, je connecte mes disques durs aux connecteurs de cette carte ?


----------



## grndjn (5 Novembre 2008)

Oui J'ai un 500 et 3 autres 80, 120, et 200 je crois tout fonctionne à merveille
Je suis sou léopard depuis c'est un peu lent


----------

